# Do divorced women get widow's pension



## woods (18 Feb 2009)

I recently heard on the radio that if you are divorced and your X-husband dies you will still get the widow's pension.
Can any person confirm this or dispute it.
Thanks


----------



## Maggs065 (18 Feb 2009)

And if the ex-husband has since married does that mean he has two widows or three or four.....


----------



## woods (18 Feb 2009)

Maggs065 said:


> And if the ex-husband has since married does that mean he has two widows or three or four.....



That is my reaction exactly but maybe the laws of the country have not caught up with the changes yet.


----------



## gipimann (18 Feb 2009)

Yes, it's true for State (social welfare) pensions. Occupational pensions would be subject to the arrangments made at the time of separation/divorce.

If a divorced woman would have been entitled to the Widow's pension had she remained married to the deceased, the entitlement remains after divorce provided she is not cohabiting or remarried.

It applies to widowers too, by the way!

In the case of a couple who divorce, where the man remarries and dies, both wives would receive the pension.

I think it was the compromise which had to be made to get the divorce legislation through back in 1996.

Have a look here for information on Widow/er Pensions.


----------



## woods (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## melody (21 Feb 2009)

hi , yes i was divorced and my ex had remarried ,both his new wife and i get the widows pension .


----------



## ivannomonet (23 Feb 2009)

gipimann said:


> If a divorced woman would have been entitled to the Widow's pension had she remained married to the deceased, the entitlement remains after divorce provided she is not cohabiting or remarried.
> 
> It applies to widowers too, by the way!
> .


 
Does a re-married man get it if his exwife ,not remarried, dies?


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Feb 2009)

Nope

He has re-married


----------

